# RTA / RDA / RDTA Flavour Chasing



## Nostalgic (19/5/16)

Hi Guys

Mods please move if posted in wrong section. Grind me if this is a stupid thread.

If flavour chasing was all I was ever after, what would be your choice other than the Geekvape Avocado???

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jarred Karp (19/5/16)

Personally, I am a flavour chaser as well, ill leave the cloud chasing to the oaks with big lungs  , my favourite tank at the moment is actually my Griffin 22 without top airflow adapter. using a 26 gauge, SS316 build, 10 wraps, dual coils, 3.5mm. flavour is awesome, my coils last longer from the tc, I can change flavours super fast and, only 3.5 ml juice capacity! because I have commitment issues!  as well, it gives off awesome flavour! you taste all the little touches in juice! Griffin is the way to go!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (19/5/16)

For a dripper: The Sapor
RDTA: Theorem (same principles as the Avocado)
RTA: Aromamizer

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Nostalgic (19/5/16)

Jarred Karp said:


> Personally, I am a flavour chaser as well, ill leave the cloud chasing to the oaks with big lungs  , my favourite tank at the moment is actually my Griffin 22 without top airflow adapter. using a 26 gauge, SS316 build, 10 wraps, dual coils, 3.5mm. flavour is awesome, my coils last longer from the tc, I can change flavours super fast and, only 3.5 ml juice capacity! because I have commitment issues!  as well, it gives off awesome flavour! you taste all the little touches in juice! Griffin is the way to go!


This is a crucial bit of info...what is juice consumption like?


----------



## Jarred Karp (19/5/16)

Nostalgic said:


> This is a crucial bit of info...what is juice consumption like?


Yeah bro, juice consumption is pretty drastic... i'm filling like 5 or 6 times a day minimum... max about 12 - 15. but that's why I like it, i doont have to commit to a flavour for very long. consumption is on par with a tfv4. especially if built to vape hard.


----------



## Nostalgic (19/5/16)

Jarred Karp said:


> Yeah bro, juice consumption is pretty drastic... i'm filling like 5 or 6 times a day minimum... max about 12 - 15. but that's why I like it, i doont have to commit to a flavour for very long. consumption is on par with a tfv4. especially if built to vape hard.


Sweeeeeeeet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theyettie (19/5/16)

Hey bud. There's no such thing as a stupid thread.

I recently acquired an Avo 24mm and I'm in love with it!!!!!! I like the fact that the Avo has a 5ml tank, but on @Jarred Karp point, even though the tank is bigger, you go through juice so quick switching out flavours isn't a problem AT ALL. This isn't necessarily a good thing... 
I refill the avo about 8 times a day, so juice consumption is horrible. 

It's safe to say I go through about 30ml juice (on average) everyday. So if you're buying juice you need to be loaded to afford this... If you buy this tank you'll start making your own juice in no time. 

Bottom line, I wouldn't suggest the Avo at all if economical juice consumption is part of your decision making process. I always got stunning flavour on the Billow V2 with very reasonable juice consumption. The con: it's kind of a cow to build on. There's a Billow V3 out now, maybe worth a look...

Adios


----------



## Nostalgic (19/5/16)

Once again this forum never fails to impress. Much appreciated. Thanks gentleman.


----------



## brotiform (19/5/16)

Griffin 22 or 25 FTW. Big clouds and big flavor

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## moonunit (19/5/16)

For RTA the Smok TF-RTA with the G4 deck, flavour is insane and definitely tops my Griffin, but only by a slight margin. Running dual SS fused claptons in the Griffin and the flavour is very good, but I find it requires that type of coil to get there. Tried a dual 24g SS build but was not overly impressed. Where as the Smok has quad 26g kanthal coils and it is off the charts.

In terms of RTDA's, the Haze wins for me, with a simple 22g coil it is better than the Avocado with staged clapton. With certain juices I actually find the flavour too intense which can sometimes be a bad thing. That being said I haven't bothered with dual coil in the Avocado because it is a PITA to fill with commercial bottles.

Unfortunately I can't comment on drippers as I hardly use them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nostalgic (19/5/16)

And the Gemini???


----------



## Spydro (19/5/16)

IMO virtually any rebuildable atomizer can be a flavor machine IF it can be built to your personal tastes. The key is finding the build that hits the sweet spot of the liquid in question to your personal taste in each atty you run it in. 

Rebuildable atty's are not created equal, they are each unto their own characteristics. For example... how they deliver air to the build, how they react to it, how they utilize it to create the fluid dynamics of the vapor vortices, etc; whether small chamber, medium chamber, large chamber and chamber design that saturates the vapor; design components that help or hinder the vapor vortices and others that play a role in the final outcome. The exact same liquid can have a variety of nuances in each different atty built for it simply because of the different characteristics of the atty's and the builds you put in them. 

Splitting hairs, but do you want your own personal perfect vape or to just settle on what someone else's idea of it is? The same applies to doing DIY as well. In the end learning from doing it yourself will be the shortest path to your own perfect vape with every liquid and in every atty you use them in. The more you do it the better you get at doing it and the shorter the path becomes with each new atty/juice.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DrSirus-88 (19/5/16)

I'm loving my Ijoy tornado. 

I'm running dual 24g NI80 3m parallel coils and they are beastly for flavour and clouds in my eyes. 

Also have to give it to the Moonshot absolute phenomenal flavour. Prefer it to my theorem.


----------



## theyettie (19/5/16)

moonunit said:


> For RTA the Smok TF-RTA with the G4 deck, flavour is insane and definitely tops my Griffin, but only by a slight margin. Running dual SS fused claptons in the Griffin and the flavour is very good, but I find it requires that type of coil to get there. Tried a dual 24g SS build but was not overly impressed. Where as the Smok has quad 26g kanthal coils and it is off the charts.
> 
> In terms of RTDA's, the Haze wins for me, with a simple 22g coil it is better than the Avocado with staged clapton. With certain juices I actually find the flavour too intense which can sometimes be a bad thing. That being said I haven't bothered with dual coil in the Avocado because it is a PITA to fill with commercial bottles.
> 
> ...



The original Avo (22mm) was difficult to fill. They've put this little hinge door thingy on the 24mm which makes it very easy and convenient to fill, even with a fat tip commercial bottle.


----------



## Greyz (19/5/16)

Best flavour tanks for me:
1. Sapor RDA - this is seriously 1 hell of an RDA!
2. Toss up between the Haze Dripper tank and the Theorem


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/5/16)

For me there is no atty rebuildable or commercial coil or dripper or anything that comes close to the flavour on a Gemini cCell Tank... I have tried a lot of atties... the Avocado's do really well with flavour, as does the Serpent Mini and the Aromamizer Supreme and even the Theorem and I'm sure a lot of other tanks with coils and setups built by those in the know... I'm pretty impressed by the Petri Clone and tomorrow my authentic arrives so will give that a whirl and so far I'm impressed with the clone and hoping the authentic will be a new level of dripper.


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (19/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> For me there is no atty rebuildable or commercial coil or dripper or anything that comes close to the flavour on a Gemini cCell Tank... I have tried a lot of atties... the Avocado's do really well with flavour, as does the Serpent Mini and the Aromamizer Supreme and even the Theorem and I'm sure a lot of other tanks with coils and setups built by those in the know... I'm pretty impressed by the Petri Clone and tomorrow my authentic arrives so will give that a whirl and so far I'm impressed with the clone and hoping the authentic will be a new level of dripper.



Please keep me in mind if you ever want to sell the authentic Petri @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/5/16)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Please keep me in mind if you ever want to sell the authentic Petri @Rob Fisher



I hope I'm going to be attached to it (or should I say them)... but I will remember the dibs @Yusuf Cape Vaper.


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (19/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I hope I'm going to be attached to it (or should I say them)... but I will remember the dibs @Yusuf Cape Vaper.



Thanks Uncle Rob

Reactions: Like 1


----------

